# who's getting halo 5?



## panda (Oct 16, 2015)

I've always been a big fan of campaign in co-op mode but the new one not having split screen kind of defeats the purpose. Gotta resort to online which is not the same, still pretty excited for the latest installment regardless!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2015)

Havent played halo since 2 came out. I'm currently on PS4, which is my least favorite offering from Sony in the console department. Way too much social media crap, and the dashboard is incredibly annoying. Only holding onto it for the long waited release of Star Wars Battlefront next month. If that tanks then im gonna sell the PS4 and build a gaming PC. Consoles are getting lamer and lamer...


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 16, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Havent played halo since 2 came out. I'm currently on PS4, which is my least favorite offering from Sony in the console department. Way too much social media crap, and the dashboard is incredibly annoying. Only holding onto it for the long waited release of Star Wars Battlefront next month. If that tanks then im gonna sell the PS4 and build a gaming PC. Consoles are getting lamer and lamer...



Yep I switched over to pc gaming and never looked back.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Yep I switched over to pc gaming and never looked back.



Any tips on a build-out?


----------



## panda (Oct 16, 2015)

josh, a friend of mine down here builds gaming PCs. i have no idea about any of that crap, but i can have him get in contact with you if you'd like.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 16, 2015)

I was going to do the build it myself but I chickened out. I went through a company and they built it to my specs. I would definitely take Panda up on his offer.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Oct 17, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Any tips on a build-out?



Yes. Take midrange config from any techreport or arstechnica guide. Their configurations are balanced and have very nice budget oriented builds. 

Assembly is idiot proof - admittedly there are lots of very inventive idiots out there, but if you don't apply too much force - you cannot break anything.

One piece of advice - take SSD (solid state drive) for the OS and games - makes all the difference in the world.

The pace of hardware innovation has slowed up quite a bit sadly - so a good build could last quite a while. You are rarely CPU or RAM bound.


----------



## panda (Oct 17, 2015)

Back on topic, who's down for a co-op session?


----------



## Adirondack (Oct 17, 2015)

My son took his XBox to college with him this year so no Halo 5 for me. My 15 year old is into Super Smash Bros so that's what I've been playing lately.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 18, 2015)

panda said:


> josh, a friend of mine down here builds gaming PCs. i have no idea about any of that crap, but i can have him get in contact with you if you'd like.



I would like!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 18, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> Yes. Take midrange config from any techreport or arstechnica guide. Their configurations are balanced and have very nice budget oriented builds.
> 
> Assembly is idiot proof - admittedly there are lots of very inventive idiots out there, but if you don't apply too much force - you cannot break anything.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 19, 2015)

I miss gaming sometimes (still have a ps3 lying around) but i had to decide gaming or knives?


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 21, 2015)

I've not touched a console since I built my own PC six years ago. It's super easy and the best way to have a PC, really. You are paying at least 20%+ if you buy prebuilt.

Red Orchestra 2 and CSGO are my main games right now.

And yes, get a nice sized SSD. They might be a bit expensive, but they are so worth it.


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2015)

people, this is not pc gaming thread!!


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 21, 2015)

panda said:


> people, this is not pc gaming thread!!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 21, 2015)

Too late sun


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2015)

what is the first one?


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't think you want to know panda. It means glorious pc master race.


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2015)

so confuzzled rite meow..


----------



## Adirondack (Oct 21, 2015)

Sun, I hope you have an XBox One if you want to play Halo 5.


----------



## mistascoopa (Oct 21, 2015)

To keep on with the threadjack :lol2: ... This is an excellent build, although it won't cost $750. More like $1000 when I was done with mine. It can run pretty much any game on ultra settings at 60-90fps fairly easily. Sim racer here :happymug:

[video=youtube;uh2_fry7E70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh2_fry7E70[/video]


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2015)

yes of course, i've been playing madden 16 on it way too much lately. instead of getting a new knife how about you get yourself an xone when holiday sales hit?


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 21, 2015)

panda said:


> yes of course, i've been playing madden 16 on it way too much lately. instead of getting a new knife how about you get yourself an xone when holiday sales hit?



Nooooo- stop rewarding the consoles for being crappy! Let's all revolt and build our own computing devices for teh video gamezzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Oct 21, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Nooooo- stop rewarding the consoles for being crappy! Let's all revolt and build our own computing devices for teh video gamezzzzzzz!!!



:goodpost::happy1:


----------



## panda (Oct 22, 2015)

the only thing crappy is how expensive the games are. i think the xbox is great.


----------

